# Renegades and Heretics!



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi All

I am currently stripping most of my older IG and converting them into a renegade force, the Verratian 3rd Infantry, who are dedicated to Khorne. Now when I say dedicated to khorne, I mean psychopaths and sociopaths to the man, but not "rush forwards and beat them to death with your rifle", they will be using military tactics and strategies, they just like killing things - like the Blood Pact.

I've posted up the guides I'm going to use for the conversions (on the News Network Blog and on my own blog) to create renegades armed with autoguns. I've stayed clear of using Catachan arms as I used them on my current IG army (Yes, I have 2 different IG armies up to about 2500 points each, now stop looking at me funny!)

As of today I have 150 guardsmen stripped and am busy re-basing the models onto spare bases (I prefer to do the bases seperately and then glue the finished model to it after painting). I'm not 100% sure on what list I am going to build, although it will primarily be infantry based as my other IG army is my tournament army (mech IG platoons, based on a Desert Patrol) and this one is more for conversions/painting/looks rather than a beatstick list, and I fancy a change of pace.

As to the colour scheme I'll be using, I'll definately be doing camo, but I'm torn between woodland and urban camo and I'm not entirely sure which one I will want to do as of yet. The Urban camo is more appealling as I like the look but I don't fancy doing urban camo on vehicles (unless someone know an easy way to do an easy to do Berlin Urban Camouflage Pattern)









Photos from the Ex-Military Land Rover Association website.

Any ways to save people clicking on all the links to see the end result of my guide heres the completed guardsman









For the moment the thread will be nearly all WIP (bar a few colour scheme tests) and once I've got most of them finished I'll switch to full PIP mode.

Thanks for reading...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Is that a necron head? Simple and brilliant, therefore simply brilliant! You've done a good job of making that lasgun look like a g36, or is it actually one? I will follow this thread with interest.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

He reminds me of crossbones from marvel comics. Haha. That's awesome.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

one thing i can suggest for the camo youve got a pic for is masking tape, if youve got access to a spray gun/airbrush, spray the base color on the tank first then mask the areas where u want to keep the base colour and spray over the tank with the next paint and then repeat to get the desired camo, well i hope that made sense lol


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Is that a necron head? Simple and brilliant, therefore simply brilliant! You've done a good job of making that lasgun look like a g36, or is it actually one? I will follow this thread with interest.


Yep 1 necron head, or in this case about 100 of them from various bitz sites. As to the G36 its a lasgun conversion, you were correct the first time. Article is here... linky



yanlou said:


> one thing i can suggest for the camo youve got a pic for is masking tape, if youve got access to a spray gun/airbrush, spray the base color on the tank first then mask the areas where u want to keep the base colour and spray over the tank with the next paint and then repeat to get the desired camo, well i hope that made sense lol


It makes perfect sense, its how I was thinking of doing it, the problem stems from the fact that the camo scheme is standard on all the tanks to avoid identification of individual tanks, so the problem becomes how do I get the same colours in the same areas on all the tanks. I considered a stencil but decided that that probably wouldn't work either. I think I may have to settle for close instead of perfect and just use masking tape and eyeball it.

@ Babypowder - cool my guy's almost killed Captain America, next up - Captain Tycho, Stern, Lysander, Shrike... looks like I've got my work cut out for me :laugh: All joking aside, I may actually call my company commander that, sounds cool.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

those autoguns look sexy! a very simple tut too! although i kind of like the power pack because it looks like a little 10 round mag... plus i wouldnt want to spend the extra money to buy bolters 

the necron head with the filters sort of reminds me of the main mask from army of two... lol


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

ItsPug said:


> It makes perfect sense, its how I was thinking of doing it, the problem stems from the fact that the camo scheme is standard on all the tanks to avoid identification of individual tanks, so the problem becomes how do I get the same colours in the same areas on all the tanks. I considered a stencil but decided that that probably wouldn't work either. I think I may have to settle for close instead of perfect and just use masking tape and eyeball it.


hmm, iv got an idea it might be a long way of doing but what you could do is measure out all the squares you need on to card like a template, then if you can get some quite wide masking tape( dont know if you can actually get reli wide tap) and just cut around your card templates to get the sizes u need


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

The autogun looks great. I think the urban camouflage from Call of Duty 6 would suit them; It seems urbanish and it incorporates Khorne's favourite colour .


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Finally got finished building the first platoon of 25 guys and am busy painting the first squad as I type. I decided to push on with one model and get it finished and see how I like the scheme...










Should have the rest of the squad finished by the weekend and I'll post more pics of the completed squad then.

Oh and the white stuff where the arms meet the body is blue tack as the model ain't glued together yet..


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

i like the first one better without the shoulder pads maybe try a shoulder pad just on his left shoulder. but i just go with the chest and no pads looks more like modern military but with a kick ass helm. drop the camo go navy faded blue or catchan green. but yea this is the coolest thing ive seen i a while


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

5tonsledge said:


> i like the first one better without the shoulder pads


I agree. It doesn't take away from a fine paint job though. Reminds me of _Army of Two._:victory:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

The sexiness of that model is overwhelming... I like the scheme and the paint job.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Necron head=genius. Seamless and simple conversion. I have to admit that there should be some more red on the test model. If they are khornate(but not frothingly khornate)i would have expected some more red.rep


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Right, it seems I've been a bit lax with this log, as I just found it on page 5 (hopefully I won't be shot by a mod for necro-ing it)

First Squad is completely finished and based...

















The remaining squads are in various stages of construction, all the bodies are done and mostly finished being painted, the G36 style lasgun arms are taking a while.

Did a quick chimera last night and today using a chimera hull, plasticard and lego wheels...


















I'll probably end up replacing the turret with a predator autocannon turret but need this army for a tournament in a month so it'll have to wait.

@ Khorne's Fist and 5tonsledge, the army will be predominantly foot and the veterans will be my infiltrators so they will be the ones without the shoulder pads, the line infantry will wear the full armour.

@ shaantitus, the only red is the eyes of the necron helms, truth be told they would be considered by most to be undivided as they do not pray to one specific god but they have little use for magic, pleasure drugs or mutations/diseases, so khorne by default really.

C&C welcome as always


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Fair enough on the colors. 
I am looking for some necron heads now too for a couple of my traitors. Damn good idea that.
Fantastic chimera, my only reccomendation is extend an armor plate doen the side a bit to cover the big empty space above the wheels. Maybe as far as to cover the top 25% of the wheels.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Oops, been a bit busy with the assembling of chimeras and russes and haven't updated this in a while, as you can see from the photo I've got a *few* tanks built. I now only need two more chimeras to complete this and use it as a mechanised infantry army (don't worry, it'll still be a footslogging army but I like to keep my options open)










More updates once I get these finished... If I get these finished lol!

@Shaantitus, the templates I had for the plasticard armour on the chimera were designed with bigger wheels in mind, using 8 smaller wheels instead of 6 larger wheels will require a bit of fiddling around. The original looked like this...








...but I don't fancy spending an arm and a leg on ork trukk wheels :wink:
As always C&C welcome


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

You're right, that could get expensive. That is a shitload of tanks you have assembled too.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I've finally settled on a colour scheme for my tanks, courtesy of the GW website of all places...


































The scheme takes a while but I think its worth it. I have a tournament in less than two weeks and I currently have 295 out of 1750 points painted... Some might take this opportunity to say I'm screwed but I have next week off and everything is assembled so it shouldn't be too bad...probably:laugh:

As always thanks in advance for the C&C


----------



## Aracanid (Sep 26, 2010)

You were right when you said you like conversions! Im loving the tanks, pretty epic style


----------

